# Canoe question



## FixedBlade

I am trading some mole trapping for a canoe. It is call The Yankee Rebel, made in Oscoda Mi. It seems to be somekind of plastic and fiber composit. It isn't fiberglass or aluminum. Does anyone know anything about this canoe?


----------



## David G Duncan

Not sure, but it might be some kind of racing canoe. Just a guess on my part and I could be all wet, which wouldn't be anything new:lol: . I seem to remember an outfit by the name of Sawyer Canoes builting canoes in Oscoda in years back.


----------



## mhodnettjr

the composite canoes are usually very light and great for gettin down the river in a hurry. im a little partial to my cedar strip canoe that i made as a senior project in highschool. it doesnt get used often but i know that ill have it out looking for some beaver sign really soon.

by the way...if you want a first class hand made paddle that pushes hard, let me know. they aint cheap but they sure are nice. ill have to put some pics on here this week.

mike


----------



## t_steinhauer444

Not sure on the canoe, but a little labor for a canoe not a bad deal.




mhodnettjr said:


> Im a little partial to my cedar strip canoe that i made as a senior project in highschool. it doesnt get used often but i know that ill have it out looking for some beaver sign really soon.
> 
> 
> mike


I got a first hand look at mikes cedar strip canoe, what an awesome canoe he built, it looks like mike put a lot of time an effort into this porject. there is a great deal of craftsmanship in that canoe.(maybe some day he will invite me to check his water trap line in it)


----------



## crittergetter

I own a yankee rebel 16' canoe, it was once yellow, I've painted it green. I don't know if they switched materials in their manufacturing process, but mine is made of fiberglass. Very light...40-45lbs for 16ft.


----------



## mhodnettjr

well tim

i dont think that canoe is ever going to see trap in the botton of it, but that doesnt mean we can float down the river on it one day to do some scouting ...soon, we can scout the rivers for beaver.

mike


----------



## FixedBlade

crittergetter, that sounds like mine it's yellow also. It is so light I didn't think it was fiberglass. I was thinking about rolling on some truck bed liner onto the bottom to help protect it. Think it would be worth the time?


----------



## mhodnettjr

the truck bed liner would probably help protect the canoe very well. in terms of speed, its got to take away from the sleekness of the fiberglass hull. but who care unless you are into racing. i wouldnt think its a good idea.
mike


----------



## FixedBlade

The reason I asked is that I pushed the canoe accrost my driveway and it left a yellow mark. I was concerned that maybe the surface of the canow was deteriorating.


----------



## mhodnettjr

if you ever get the urge to have a hand made paddle or net, let me know. they are made to order, in my garage...with love .










mike


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Mike,
Those look like nice paddles. How well do they hold up for swatting the partner in the front of the boat when they don't row fast enough!:lol:


----------



## crittergetter

Fixblade, Do a check on the material....take a drill and drill a small hole up near the top of the canoe, you should be able to tell (by smell) if it is fiberglass. If it is fiberglass, then use nothing but fiberglass repair. Mine was free, and it showed it...someone tried to use bondo and duct tape on it.....if it truly is fiberglass, again,.....take it from experience...use only fiberglass repair. They sell kits at almost any auto parts store.


----------



## mhodnettjr

CaptainNorthwood said:


> Mike,
> Those look like nice paddles. How well do they hold up for swatting the partner in the front of the boat when they don't row fast enough!:lol:


very well CN. there is an epoxy ring on the blade so that rocks or slow partners dont destroy the paddle

mike


----------



## Leader

Yes it is fiberglass. Yes it was made in Oscoda. Plant was on the river just south of the Ausable Inn. I also have a Yankee Rebel. Mine is the 13' sportsman. Shorter & a little wider then most. I watched as it was hand made back in 1980 I believe. You'll enjoy it. All I would put on it is wax.


----------

